# Food Scale for Weighing Raw



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have come to terms with the fact that I am terrible at estimating the weight of meat. Also, I am way too much of a control freak to just "wing it", LOL. So, I want to purchase a food scale so I can feel more comfortable, at least initially, with raw feeding. 

I looked on Amazon, and I see many for very reasonable prices ($16-$30). Are there any brands in particular that you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

We've had a digital Salter for 8 years and never a problem,, but trust me , after a while you'll have no problem estimating. the nice thing about PMR is that you NEVER have to be accurate.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a digital scale that shorted out because of all the meat juices. So I'll never go back to digital again.

I also had a REALLY cheap scale from walmart that had this little PAPER thing for the weights. It was horrible. The thing got all warped and contorted, and I just said "screw it" and tore it apart and threw it out. haha

Now, if I were to ever buy a scale again, it'd have to be one of those metal ones that have the tray on top that you put the stuff on, then the big round thing that the needle swings across facing you. Like this:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The scale I've had for years is alot like what xx is speaking of. I have measured hundreds of pounds of chocolate (I make candy for the holidays). I must admit that yes I use it for the dogs food; but I am getting very good at knowing exactly how much food to put in each of their 3 bags. Now I more or less use it to "check" myself. I'll bet over half the time I weigh the bag I'm right on the money! 
If I were you I would look for one that has a removable tray, rather than the flat top like in the picture. Mine is that way, and I think it's more versatile. As well as the fact that I can put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a feeling that once you measure out a chicken leg quarter or turkey neck or chunk of beef out 20 times you'll be able to guesstimate really, really well how much they all weigh. It really doesn't take a long time to get the hang of things. I think eventually you'll be selling that scale to spend the $$$ on some more meat LOL :wink:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Um, been feeding fresh food for 3.5 years and still mess up big time. A chunk that looks like 5 ounces is 10 and a chunk I think will last 2 days lasts 4. I have a flat digital scale as the difficulty in taring an analog scale is what got Max 11 pounds overweight on cooked food. Overfeeding gets loose stool and it is easy to think it was not enough bone or too much fat when it was really an extra large meal.

Scales are fun anyway. I weigh the dogs' hair after grooming. Sassy could lose 10 grams but Max's best was only 8 and he is a long haired dog. I now know how much the frozen strawberries cost me calorie wise as I weighed them. And so on and so forth......


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I will probably go ahead and get a scale. If feeling comfortable by weighing my dogs' food makes me more likely to feed them raw, then so be it :biggrin:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought a inexpensive digital scale from Walmart. I make sure and put Jody's meat on a plate so liquid doesn't get in the scale. I used it religiously for about 3 1/2 months and just this last week I stopped weighing food. I can tell what a bigger meal is and I can tell what a smaller meal is. I just make sure to do a couple bigger ones..then a smaller one. I don't panic if she gets too much and I don't panic if she gets too little. If I had a dog that got loose stool easily then I would probably weigh the food..but Jody's has transitioned beautifully and there is no need.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, I'm not saying that you shouldn't get a scale at all. I'm just saying that once you've measured the same kinds of raw meaty bones about 20 times you will get a good idea of what an average one weighs and will soon not need the scale at all.

With that being said, If I had small dogs I would think a scale would be more important because you are feeding ounces per day not pounds....thats where it can get really difficult to eyeball things!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree - I am sure I will figure it out eventually :smile: When I'm done using it for the dogs, I will use it to control my own portions...(yeah RIGHT!! :wink


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

I got this scale from Target for $15:

Taylor Add N Weigh Food Scale : Target

I really like it because of the bowl on top. Keeps things neat and clean when I'm processing foods, and it makes cleanup that much easier.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I think a scale is a good thing to get if you aren't good at estimating. That way you'll know, for sure.

For the dogs, it's pretty easy for me to guesstimate but I'm going to get one for the cats because I cannot tell the difference between 3 ounces and 4 ounces by eyeballing it.

Will be visiting Target.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We just have an el cheapo one from Wal-Mart. Its a manual scale but it works fine for us. I am not comfortable with out measuring meals either. If we're traveling, thats a different story but on a regular basis I try to use it. Especially with a growing puppy.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Today, my plastic containers for the cats' meals came in the mail so I went to the store to get food for them. While I was in the store, I decided to check the "kitchen" aisle and there were some scales.

I got a manual one that has a detachable cup, (more like a bowl), for $5.

Got home, started cutting up meat, organs and the like, measured and discovered:

I don't have a clue how to eyeball a thing.

I have been WAY over feeding all cats and my girl hoodlum dog. Shasta, the boy hoodlum, gets about a pound of food a day and that was easy to figure out but the rest? No wonder it's been costing me so much to feed them.

I have enough plastic containers to divvy up cat food for 7 cats for a month and I decided to get a few of those lunch plastic containers for the dogs. I have about 11 meals total, (6 days of food minus a container), and I have so much meat left than I normally would have for 6 days of dog food.

I'm going to get more of those lunch plastic containers because while they might be a tad on the expensive side, they are the perfect size for the hoodlums' meals. About a dollar per container...I need 60 in total for a month's supply but I think it will be worth it.

So, having said all that, I think a scale is a very, very good idea.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe, in time, i will be able to estimate, but what looked like five ounces to me, was, in reality, 7...and whilst that is okay for a meal once in a while.....doing that every day puts weight on my dogs....and neither can ever afford to get heavy....

i'm terrible at guesstimating...

most likely, i'll be ordering this one....

Amazon.com: Weighmax Digital Kitchen Gram Food Diet Scale 11 Lbs / 5Kg Black: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used a scale since we began feeding her ... and we calculated the general amount between 2-3% of her adult body weight. My husband figuring out 24-27 ounces a day ... plus a recreational bone with a little meat.

Now, three weeks in and I can tell if a hindquarter is a little heavier than 12 ounces -- so her lunch bone is meatier rather than less.

I'm very very glad we used the scale though -- it's helped me in sizing her portions by guesstimate now, and I'm more accurate than I was before. Of course, we haven't got to the meat yet, just poultry!

I may be even more happy for the scale when we start adding other meats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Today, my plastic containers for the cats' meals came in the mail so I went to the store to get food for them. While I was in the store, I decided to check the "kitchen" aisle and there were some scales.
> 
> I got a manual one that has a detachable cup, (more like a bowl), for $5.
> 
> ...


we started out bagging and containering individual meals.....after six months or so, we stopped doing that...we found it easier to take out three or four proteins that we've already divvied up into three or four days worth....like a quarter of a big roast we get from our co op....and chicken frames and lamb and pork, sometimes ribs, sometimes not....and then those are kept in a container in the fridge...i like to feed multiple proteins...

i'm also proud to say my babies finally got lamb lung..yippee...

but i digress....the reason we stopped bagging .....the poo from the day before determined more or less bone in their meals...so it's easier for me to throw in some bone to their meat or feed a rib to solidify things...because, man, venison heart is rich....than it is to rummage through sixty baggies...

i do love how everyone organises though....it always gives me great ideas...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> we started out bagging and containering individual meals.....after six months or so, we stopped doing that...we found it easier to take out three or four proteins that we've already divvied up into three or four days worth....like a quarter of a big roast we get from our co op....and chicken frames and lamb and pork, sometimes ribs, sometimes not....and then those are kept in a container in the fridge...i like to feed multiple proteins...
> 
> i'm also proud to say my babies finally got lamb lung..yippee...
> 
> ...


I'm sure things will change again as I advance through this and get better and better at it. I was using Ziploc bags and at first it was easy because it was, chicken, chicken and more chicken, all with bone. Then it was turkey and chicken, bone, then it was pork, turkey, chicken, little less bone.

But, I spent HOURS last night preparing one week of food. HAHA....dang dogs better appreciate this! I don't have to label the containers Shasta and Sakari because it's easy to see who gets what but I am labeling them 1, 2, 3 and 4 (weeks in the month), or, barring that, (if the marker wipes off), I'll organize them that way in the freezer.

I have containers that have chicken with bone, containers that have chicken and turkey, containers that have chicken and pork, a little bone, containers that have no bone....etc., you get the idea. So that it should all balance out accordingly and the poo should be ok. Granted, this could change but in that case, it's really easy for me to grab a chicken quarter out of the freezer and throw that to them after running it under warm water for a bit. (I will divvy up a month's supply to make life easier on myself but always have some food, (like the bag of chicken quarters I get for $7....I love this bag...so much food!!), that I can separate in to a few Ziploc bags for a "just in case" meal.)

Ultimately, I want to have two days worth of food in the fridge for the dogs and cats. When I have fed one meal, I will bring another meal out of the freezer, (since it takes a day and a half to thaw), and I'll have more time to spend playing with the pets rather than cutting and dividing and weighing and doing extra dishes every single night.

Plus, it looks pretty! I can't believe I'm actually contemplating taking a photo of my freezer when all is said and done, to share here. How times have changed. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think we should have a wall of fame for the freezer pics LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

This is the one I have because I wanted a digital scale that did both grams and ounces. 

Amazon.com: Escali Primo Digital Scale, Warm Red: Kitchen & Dining

I was originally going to buy this one since it's stainless steal: 

Amazon.com: Ozeri Pro Digital Kitchen Food Scale, 1g to 11 lbs Capacity, Elegant Chrome: Home & Garden 

BUT, all the reviews look like they were written by the manufacturing company! I just stick the bowl I thaw my meat in on the scale, tare it, and throw meat in. Like many others, I have learned to eyeball how much 1 oz. is, but I still use the scale to check myself once in awhile :wink:


----------

